# cj 6/11



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

went out after the rain and the fish were on. caught 6 bass bunch of crappies and 2 14 in cats , fished from noon to 3 30, was nice out


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

glad to help the cj guys, was you out johnny? ill be there very early sat morn, got to go to columbus tom, good fishing all


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

reiner52 said:


> glad to help the cj guys, was you out johnny? ill be there very early sat morn, got to go to columbus tom, good fishing all


Nope

I only come down to springfield every other weekend (sure you get the point) so thats when I'm able to hit CJ with a few exceptions during the crappie bite..

This isn't a weekend I'll be down but I like to "know the flow" per say of the lake when I'm not around

Sometime soon I hope to come stay for a week so I can hope to get that first keeper eye of the season 

Jonny


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

ok well will keep ya updated, going out sat morn early, good luck


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Was there today with my son Dylan from 11:00 until 3:00. 5 SM,biggest was around 13",5 white bass,biggest around 14",3 SMALL crappie and 4 channel cats ,biggest around 2lbs. Saw a guy leaving with a insane stringer of channel cats. Biggest,I would guest at around 6 lbs. Great day to be out.....Dan


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

yea i been hearing about the cats, heard of alot of them, ive been catching them bass fishing, pretty good size ones, must be cat time, haha, ill be there early sat morn, ill keep them this time, people off shore were catching cats also,


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

reiner52 said:


> went out after the rain and the fish were on. caught 6 bass bunch of crappies and 2 14 in cats , fished from noon to 3 30, was nice out


Fished from 6-11pm caught an 11" Crappie in 15' of water off the roadbed, but not much else. There was no wind. Can't seem to find any eyes


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Stayed until 11:00 today. I can't figure these eyes out this year. Don't seem to be able to find any groups other than 8 to 10" fish. When I do catch a good fish it is only one to a spot. Caught an 8 1/2 pounder on a spoon up in the north end this morning and a bunch of little ones on jigs and spoons off the roadbed from the campground to the tressel hole. The big one spit up a half digested 7 inch shad. Tried 4 other spots but nothing. Again no mid size fish. Where are they hiding?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Troy Dave said:


> Stayed until 11:00 today. I can't figure these eyes out this year. Don't seem to be able to find any groups other than 8 to 10" fish. When I do catch a good fish it is only one to a spot. Caught an 8 1/2 pounder on a spoon up in the north end this morning and a bunch of little ones on jigs and spoons off the roadbed from the campground to the tressel hole. The big one spit up a half digested 7 inch shad. Tried 4 other spots but nothing. Again no mid size fish. Where are they hiding?


You can't catch fish that aren't there 

Too many people are out trying to fill a quota


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes there are a lot of eyes pulled out every year, but they do stock it pretty heavy. However that doesn't explain where all the 15 to 17 inch fish are. I caught lots of 12 to 14 7/8 inch fish last year, many times thats all I caught and they must be swimming around there somewhere a little bigger.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Actually, the number of fishermen is way, way down from just a few years ago out there. We used to get within 20 feet of each other and joke about having them "surrounded." I've seen lots of times when we were catching each others jigs and everyone was getting some 'eyes in between times.

I haven't given up on this year yet, although it has been tough to find concentrations of fish. I got skunked on 'eyes of all descriptions this morning in the exact places where I have caught around 20 keepers so far this year. I saw one long time regular who had two 16's and a 23. It was his wife who is not a long-time regular who got the big one. Even last week, when I got 5 keepers, it took almost 6 hours. The guy with me that day caught 1/2 dozen or more short fish and no keepers at all. I have no idea why.

The water temp is still on the low side for the jig bite. These cold nights have a lot of effect. I'm still hoping that they just haven't set up in that early Summer pattern yet and are still scattered around the lake. I'll be back at them again in the morning.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Doesn't sound like very good news. Took Monday off to take my dad out on CJ for the first time, looking for some eyes. Maybe I'll just have to go ahead and go to work or maybe try Alum Creek instead for some saugeyes. Good luck out there tomorrow. Hope to hear a better story than today.


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

i went fishing fri nite at 11pm and stayed all nite untill noon saturday, fishing was horrible, didnt even sniff a bass, caught 2 small crappies and even tried cat fishing, not a bite either, wind was up some over nite, the people that were around there left so i dont think anybody was catching, wasnt many walleye boats out on sat at all, how funny went from killing them after those storms to nothing, will try again wed and thurs morning, oh did anyone see the idiot sking right by the docks, is snagging skiers a crime? haha


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Wow reiner, that doesn't sound very good at all lol

If anyone deserves a fish for staying out that long its you!!


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hit the water at 6:30 this morning. It was cool, calm, then choppy, breezy, rained for a while then calm and warm. The %&%<!* East wind persisted although it wasn't too hard at any time. I set up in the middle and found some more of those nice Crappies in the 10 - 12 inch range then one 16" Walleye. Moved at about 10:00 o'clock and eventually found two more about the same size. Also caught 6 or 8 short Walleyes including some yearlings. Three friends in two other boats had caught 5 keepers when I left including one very nice 23.5 which I saw boated. 

It's starting to get better as the water warms. We finally hit 74 degrees on the surface when the sun came out today. You guys that haven't done this much remember that most of the time these Walleyes are biting very lightly on jigs. It's just a single tap or a slight weight on the line that will be gone if you don't react quickly. Until you know what it is you could easily ignore it and not know what you missed.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I am going to CJ for the first time next Sunday (6-21-09). Is anyone trolling crank baits or worm harnesses for eyes? 

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

I have been trolling dipseys with spoons, harnesses with snap weights and 50/50 method. Started off good a month ago with a 4# and a 6#, but have only been getting dinks lately. Going to try tomorrow and think I will slow up to about l.5 and see if I do better. I will post results.


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

I think the east wind is to blame. The fishing hasn't been too good anywhere and that east wind has been persistent. Turn it around and the fish will turn on. I hope!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

74chrysler said:


> I am going to CJ for the first time next Sunday (6-21-09). Is anyone trolling crank baits or worm harnesses for eyes?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Mike


I've trolled all over that lake with everything lol Haven't caught a keeper all year

I hate to say it but jigging might be te best bet right now if your on " a spot"


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

i think its the east wind too, ive been tryin to learn to walleye fish some, been trolling crankbaits about 1.3 mph, nuthing yet, bluboat is right about the bite tho i fished erie for eyes with my friend up there and esp the bigger eyes were really light, even with downriggers sometimes youd drag a big one around and not even know it was on, wouldnt trip em at all, i been tryin to learn so when bass are off i can try for the eyes, good luck all got to go to columbus , be back middle of the week


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

might as well get it figured out fellas, as we fought the east (northeast) winds the biggest part of last year also


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Just got in. Fished 20ft. water and caught 2, pulling orange/white ripshads 50-65 back.. One was 22in. and the other 24in. Tons of crappie. Straight out from campground beach. Most likely be back out this eve.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report cjbrown

I've tried those and never get much, I'm terrible 

Jonny


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

You're not terrible, Jonny. You just don't have the experience of some of us "seasoned" veterans. It does make a difference. 

I appreciate the fact that a teenager has the enthusiasm for fishing that you do. There should be more guys your age out there.

I'll be out this weekend.

MC


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Haha thanks

At least I've gotten quite a bit of time on the lake the last two years. It takes time to learn it and that I can say I've done... Now comes the catching 

If there is no rain in the forecast for Saturday we may camp out and bring the 16ft. tracker down and Dad will let me take that out while he does some fathers day stuff with the family. Should be pretty fun as I'll have a 25hp on the boat  25mph 

Might try the jiggin deal, who knows... Unless someone has a trolling program for me that I have not tried yet... 

Or if I don't come down, I'll just stay spoiled


----------



## Green Boat (Nov 24, 2006)

reiner52 said:


> went out after the rain and the fish were on. caught 6 bass bunch of crappies and 2 14 in cats , fished from noon to 3 30, was nice out


I've had consistent luck at CJ this spring with 2-3 keepers each trip with eyes over 22" each time. Dragging pink or green "Gum Drop" floaters on a carolina rig tipped with a piece of crawler. North end seems to be more productive so far but due to such a mild spring the hot spots from last year haven't heated up yet, so far. One thing is for certain there are a lot of eyes in that little pond and when they start bunching up there will be a lot of 6-fish limits. Another good or bad thing about my set-up is it catches cats, crappies, gills and perch regularly as well. Cuts down on the boredom between the eyes. Good Luck all!!!


----------



## Tracker08 (Jun 7, 2009)

74chrysler said:


> I am going to CJ for the first time next Sunday (6-21-09). Is anyone trolling crank baits or worm harnesses for eyes?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Mike


I'm new to fishing CJ and have had the best luck for eyes trolling rapalas or hot n tots (fire tiger or chartreuse and chrome). Haven't picked up an eye yet trolling harnesses, but the hybrid bass seem to like them.

Steve


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Green Boat said:


> I've had consistent luck at CJ this spring with 2-3 keepers each trip with eyes over 22" each time. Dragging pink or green "Gum Drop" floaters on a carolina rig tipped with a piece of crawler. North end seems to be more productive so far but due to such a mild spring the hot spots from last year haven't heated up yet, so far. One thing is for certain there are a lot of eyes in that little pond and when they start bunching up there will be a lot of 6-fish limits. Another good or bad thing about my set-up is it catches cats, crappies, gills and perch regularly as well. Cuts down on the boredom between the eyes. Good Luck all!!!


Thanks for the tip, do you troll those or drift? And what is your best weight to use? TIA


Tracker08 said:


> I'm new to fishing CJ and have had the best luck for eyes trolling rapalas or hot n tots (fire tiger or chartreuse and chrome). Haven't picked up an eye yet trolling harnesses, but the hybrid bass seem to like them.
> 
> Steve


Those are whitebass


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Went fishing tonight and picked up 4 walleye. Biggest one only at 13". Not for sure what a "Gum Drop" floaters are but I was using a pink floating jig head with minnow. All caught from the bank. Also caught a 17" white bass and 7 crappie. Alot of fun......Dan


----------



## Green Boat (Nov 24, 2006)

Slow troll about .8 - 1 mph. The real feel for a slip weight is when you are in 10 to 12 FOW and your slip sinker starts bouncing off the rocks causing the tip of your rod to slightly jerk your on the right program. It like jiggin but your floater is horizontal to the bottom. The usual eye hit is just after the jig hesitates then WHAMMO!! Keep your slip weight up 2-3 feet from the jig with a split shot. Nice thing about the split shot is when you get hung up it slides down the string 9 of ten times and you don't lose your rig.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice Dan!!!!

And thanks for the info green boat!!


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

Very interesting Green Boat. Will have to give this a try. It amazes me that you can go out and spend a fortune on lures and equipment, but when it comes to putting fish in the boat, sometimes the simplest live bait rigs preform the best.

I was at another lake this past weekend crappie fishing. I watched this guy on shore proceed to catch a dozen real nice size large mouth (mid afternoon) from a fairly short shoreline, all with a live night crawler rig. I know that shoreline
was pounded earlier in the day with all sorts of plastics, spinners, and cranks
with no luck. Just goes to show ya.


----------



## Green Boat (Nov 24, 2006)

Went out Thursday evening 6/18/09, tried the road bed by the docks and then the north side by the tressel with no luck. Decided to troll over the humps about 8:30 pm and ending up with three eyes 23-21-19. The largest came right after sunset. Oh yeh, whoever was in the white boat jigging on the humps, sorry! I didn't realize someone could get so upset with me getting within 25 yards of them barely moving using a trolling motor.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Weather wasn't good enough for me to come down and camp out, and try some fishing...

Hope you guys found some in the wind


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

As nice a morning as you are likely to see out there. Found two keeper Walleyes and some short ones, a couple of nice Crappies and a 14" WB. Other OGF guys out there also had one or two. Left just after 11:00 as it was getting crowded out there.

The guy who was upset with Green Boat would have loved the SeeDoo that was flying maybe 25 FEET from guys in the middle at 50 mph or so.

Back next week.

MC


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

can you say paintballs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! theres a whole lake there and they have to be right next to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr4168 said:


> can you say paintballs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! theres a whole lake there and they have to be right next to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL. Never thought of that  Try bank fishing. Boats and boats and boats come within 30 yrds or so of where your fishing and SMILE at you. Even my 10 year old daughter asked why they can't go out in the middle of the lake and have fun. I just tell her and her brother to look and learn and remember how she feels now. Thats not what I really want to tell her though.....Dan


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks like the water temps are nearing the "magic" 75 ... at least I seem to do much better after the water warms to 75 or so. Anyone picking up a few on top of the humps ... or are they still a bit deeper? 

I gave it a go Sat AM but learned little ... to windy for me to controll my boat!


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Mike, I finished around 1:30 and ended with 4 good ones. Nothing of any size (3) 17s and a 16 the lake was turning to soup with all the pleasure boaters....so very sloooow bite but enough to keep me intrested


----------



## reiner52 (Jun 14, 2008)

back in town going to the lake tonite or in the morn, sounds like your eyes are doing better, leave a report when im back in,


----------



## Green Boat (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey EYEGUY, Didn't see you out Sunday probably because I got out earlier than usual and stayed tied close to the rr on the north side. Picked up 4 eyes between 8:30 and 10:30 all 15-20". Probably caught 20, 8-11" dinks as well. Kept us busy nevertheless. By 11:30 we had pleasure boaters swimming in our spot so we called it quits.


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

lol Man you must have been early! I launched around 6:00 and i saw your rig in the parking lot. Tis the time to go early to get the honey holes. Kinda been a slow bite this year but i think this hot stable weather is what we needed.. Ill be out Fri,Sat,& fishing the tournement on Sunday. See ya out there


----------



## Green Boat (Nov 24, 2006)

eyeguy said:


> lol Man you must have been early! I launched around 6:00 and i saw your rig in the parking lot. Tis the time to go early to get the honey holes. Kinda been a slow bite this year but i think this hot stable weather is what we needed.. Ill be out Fri,Sat,& fishing the tournement on Sunday. See ya out there


 Maybe I might like to try that as well. Info please...


----------



## eyeguy (Jun 13, 2005)

Ill give you a call tonight


----------

